# What is normal build for goats?



## mal2280 (Oct 6, 2010)

Is it normal for a goat's flank area to sink in? One of our goats, he's an Ober, has a differnet build than our other goats. His flank area sinks in. He eats the same as the others but his sides remain more sunk in. 

Thanks
Martha


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It is normal for some goats to have that sunken area. It usually fills out after they eat but may not, especially if the goat is on the thin side. If you think the goat is too thin you might need to worm it so it can get some weight back on.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

One of my ober boys sinks in at the flank area also. Believe me he is not thin. My gut feeling is he has a big belly and not enough muscle tone to hold it up. As the belly pulls downward his flank area gets pulled in. That is what it looks like to me on this heavy boy.
IdahoNancy


----------

